# Nokia lumia 525 launched at Rs 10,399 and 1320 at 23,999



## rish1 (Jan 7, 2014)

New Delhi: Nokia has launched the
much-awaited Lumia 1320 and Lumia
525 in India at Rs 23,999 and Rs
10,399, respectively. The Lumia 1320
has a 5 megapixel camera and is
engineered with a dual-core processor.
It has a 6-inch HD LCD IPS (1280x720)
display.
The Lumia 1320 is engineered with a
1.7GHz Dual-Core Qualcomm
Snapdragon 400 processor and has a
3400mAh battery. It runs Windows
Phone 8 OS. The Lumia 1320 will be
available in India starting January 13. It
will come in orange, yellow, white, and
black colour variants.
Nokia has also launched the successor
to the Lumia 520 smartphone in India.
Named Lumia 525, the long-rumoured
smartphone looks identical to its
predecessor. The phone has a 4-inch
(800 x 480) display and a 5 megapixel
camera. The smartphone is powered
by Qualcomm's Snapdragon S4 dual-
core processor clocked at 1GHz.
Unlike the Lumia 520 that includes
512MB RAM, the Lumia 525 has 1GB
of RAM onboard. The Lumia 525 has
an internal memory of 8GB. There is
also a microSD card slot that supports
a microSD card up to 64GB. The
phone runs Windows Phone 8 OS. The
Lumia 525 is available in black, white,
orange, and yellow colours starting
January 7.
Nokia has also announced today that
all new Nokia Lumia devices
purchased between January 7 and
January 31 will get free 20GB Skydrive
storage for a year.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 7, 2014)

My Prediction : 

525 is going to top the  sales chart like 520.

1320, epic fail like Nokia 515.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumia 525 is at good price


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 7, 2014)

525's screen is 480p only.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

well. nokia is doing well.they have to cancel their acquisition by microsoft.



Tarun Singh said:


> 525's screen is 480p only.



for 4", it is more than sufficient.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

Tarun Singh said:


> 525's screen is 480p only.



More than enough + It's IPS Lcd


----------



## rish1 (Jan 7, 2014)

last phones from Nokia.. 
xperia E1 will be competing with Lumia 525..
it will launch next month..

Lumia 1320 is also priced decently...


----------



## janeash (Jan 18, 2014)

Nokia Lumia 520 & Lumia 525 are best looking sturdy Smart phones under 8000 and 10000. Rest all the other Smart phones look so cheap in front of them in that range.


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 3, 2014)

I bought a Lumia 525 and its awesome. Never thought Windows Phones will be so superior to Android.


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 4, 2014)

i am too getting many good responses of these models from Nokia and looking forwards to these ...


----------



## amayamartin82 (Feb 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> well. nokia is doing well.they have to cancel their acquisition by microsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> for 4", it is more than sufficient.



Very true! I think its giving a competition to its biggest rivals.


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Feb 18, 2014)

what I feel that the only way nokia is a bit ahead of samsung is that its looks and offered colors are just fabulous. specially, females are attracted more towards colorful phones.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 18, 2014)

Purchased one for mine too
Sturdy and great
Yellow colour very catchy and peppy.
Asphalt 8 anyone ?


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 19, 2014)

lumia 525 is good phone. but its overpriced.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 19, 2014)

zenobialewis87 said:


> what I feel that the only way nokia is a bit ahead of samsung is that its looks and offered colors are just fabulous. specially, females are attracted more towards colorful phones.



I agree to this point. When iPhone 5C was about to release, we boys in office are like wtf it looks like cheap chinese but the girls were attracted to it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> lumia 525 is good phone. but its overpriced.



care to share the reason?


----------



## amayamartin82 (Feb 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> care to share the reason?


 Even I would love to hear why do you think is it over priced? Because almost all the other brands in the market with similar specs are priced almost the same.


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 20, 2014)

Loved Lumia520 for price and features. Similarly 525 would also be a big hit again because of good pricing


----------



## TechMaster2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am not a big fan of Lumia. But I've used phones of nokia those are really worth to buy. Must get this phone guys after review and letting know the users' experience.


----------



## amayamartin82 (Feb 26, 2014)

zenobialewis87 said:


> what I feel that the only way nokia is a bit ahead of samsung is that its looks and offered colors are just fabulous. specially, females are attracted more towards colorful phones.


Why just Looks? Nokia phones have always been far better in performance as well. Especially if we look back at the period, before the inception of the Android thing, the name "Nokia" itself had a great value (performance wise) and I think it has still not compromised with that aspect rather have added up a bundle of other efficient features.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Windows OS is waste!! But Nokia's phone builts are the best

*wimages.vr-zone.net/2013/06/nokia-memes-5.jpg


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

Hmm.. Old thread but yeah Lumia 525 got the windows phone 8.1 update. I have dropped the phone like 4-5times still its a nokia


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> Windows OS is waste!! But Nokia's phone builts are the best



dont spam. if you dont have any idea ,then dont post.  else justify your post. you are not doing anything rather spraading the same thing on different threads you visit.


----------

